# Adding a dynamic greeting message for your blogs/websites visitor



## the.kaushik (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All,
Hoping that i am posting in the right section. I created this small plugin and wanted to share with ThinkDigit geeks.

Plugin Name: Greet Box universal 
Ver: 4.0

This plugin lets you show a different greeting message to your visitors depending on their referrer url. For example, when a Digg user clicks through from Digg, they will see a message reminding them to digg your post if they like it. Another example, when a visitor clicks through from google search they will see a message suggesting them to subscribe to your RSS feed. Having these targeted suggestions will help your blog increase exposure, loyal readership, and reader interaction so all together it should increase your page hits.

This is a screenshot of how it looks:
*classictutorials.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Untitled.png

Made a small video to show the configuration. Here it goes.Not able to embed to here is a hot link.
Greet Box for blogger v4.0 Vid1
[YOUTUBE]j8aEPTAqGY0[/YOUTUBE]

Get the plugin at:
Greet Box universal v4.0 | @ Classic Tutorials

Waiting for some comments. 

Thanks,


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

nice work bro! really, excellent job


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

Really looks great! Will try on my blog too.

Btw, you know what was more awesome. The background score of your vid. I love LP! 

PS: You can embed a video by inserting the bold and red part of following link under [Youtube] tags.

```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=[B][COLOR="Red"]j8aEPTAqGY0[/COLOR][/B]
```


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks krishnandu.sarkar for editing and putting the video. @Vineet thanks for the tip. Will keep it handy for next time i share something


----------

